
What happens when China’s state-run media embraces AI? - rinze
https://www.cjr.org/analysis/china-xinhua-news-ai.php
======
pietroglyph
I'm skeptical of the quality of machine-generated news, but the sentiment is
still chilling. I think this quote from the article is relavent:

> “News agencies have a huge, _huge_ role setting the tone of the
> conversation, much, _much_ more than we give them credit for.” (Emphasis
> theirs)

So much of the global conversation is dominated by a few players, and if any
one entity gets the leg up, that's a significant imbalance. This doesn't bode
well if the dominant player is a state-run propaganda distributor (I'm aware
of the problems that American news outlets have, but this is a whole different
ballgame in terms of biased reporting). Even if Xinhua dominance doesn't
affect the coverage Americans see, countries with smaller reporting capacities
probably won't be so lucky.

------
Chaebixi
Interesting that this post was utterly buried. It hit the first page at most
an hour ago, but now it's at the bottom of page 12.

